
Is 1I/’Oumuamua an Alien Spacecraft? - mbgaxyz
http://sites.psu.edu/astrowright/2017/11/22/is-1ioumuamua-an-alien-spacecraft/
======
rbanffy
Why would anyone want to do an almost full 180 on an interstellar spacecraft?
There is very little delta-v to be gained from that.

It's not like the gravity assist from the Sun would compensate for the extra
couple hundred thousand years from the detour.

~~~
eesmith
It's an "angle of 66° from the direction of its approach" says
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CA%BBOumuamua#Trajectory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CA%BBOumuamua#Trajectory)
. Not "almost full 180".

It's not an interstellar spacecraft. I started to think of examples, but none
make sense with what we know. It'll still be within our Oort cloud for the
next 20,000 years, and it doesn't seem lined up with anything previous or
next.

~~~
rbanffy
OK, it's a 130 degree turn. Still, it's quite a detour if you are trying to
get from A to B.

And sure, it's not likely to be an interstellar spacecraft, but a very weird
object still.

And even if it were an interstellar craft, it'd be a seriously lame one using
a gravity assist ;-)

------
strongai
Maybe it was scanning us?

